# 2016 Hustler Raptor Flip Up zero turn mower



## Ksparks49 (Apr 23, 2020)

Type of fluid to use in Hydraulic system on the 2016 Hustler Raptor Flip Up zero turn mower.nb


----------



## Ksparks49 (Apr 23, 2020)

The manual calls for 20w50 regular service oil. I just didn't think that sounded right . I hop somone can help me out on this. Thanks.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

That Raptor probably has ZT2800 Hydro-Gear units in it. The factory recommended fluid for almost all Hydro-Gear units is *SL* rated 20w50 motor oil. Sounds strange, but standard AW32 hydraulic fluid is 10w and won't stand the heat generated by those drive units.

SL is kind of an older API rating. It's recommended for cars older than 1994, but is still readily available. The latest API rating for motor oil is SN....


----------



## Ksparks49 (Apr 23, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> That Raptor probably has ZT2800 Hydro-Gear units in it. The factory recommended fluid for almost all Hydro-Gear units is *SL* rated 20w50 motor oil. Sounds strange, but standard AW32 hydraulic fluid is 10w and won't stand the heat generated by those drive units.
> 
> SL is kind of an old API rating. It's recommended for cars older than 1994. The latest API rating for motor oil is SN....


----------



## Ksparks49 (Apr 23, 2020)

I put Castrol 20w50 Motor oil in to top off the hyd. expansion tank. I read on the oil container label and it said it was SN/SL/SG . Do you think it will be alright? Thanks.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep... Exactly what Hydro-Gear says you need.


----------

